
Drag – Change the way you work inside Gmail - nicktimms
http://www.dragapp.com
======
chris9397
NO I'm not going to get 3 friends to sign up until I get a chance to try this
out. They want us to helpp spread the word about an app we cant use yet, wtf

~~~
nebabyte
What is there to try out? It looks like a pretty standard "kanban for gmail"
idea. If you need more you either don't use workflow managers or don't have a
very good imagination.

Though I'm not really seeing what makes it any better than existing GTD
offerings that already exist for gmail, so I agree with you afa I'm not going
to be recommending it to anyone; if they had anything more there I'm sure
they'd've had a different screenshot.

~~~
michaelmior
Even if you have a good understanding of the idea and the functionality, the
quality of the implementation is still important. Hard to get a complete sense
of that without trying.

------
andreasklinger
Plugging my crazy no-plugins/no-external-tools gmail GTD approach:

[http://klinger.io/post/71640845938/dont-drown-in-email-
how-t...](http://klinger.io/post/71640845938/dont-drown-in-email-how-to-use-
gmail-more)

Might be useful to some that dont want to use external tools or provide access
to their email inbox to 3rd parties

------
bartj3
I like the idea but [https://inbox.google.com](https://inbox.google.com)
already solved this for me.

~~~
palerdot
Personally, I find inbox intimidating and confusing. When I set a reminder it
is disappearing from the inbox! Also, downloading files from inbox is a real
pain. Honestly, there is lot more room for someone to give a elegant solution
to organising emails.

~~~
1123581321
I've been a full-time Inbox user since I got access and really like it. All of
your reminders are viewable in
[https://inbox.google.com/snoozed](https://inbox.google.com/snoozed)

Occasionally I'll set two reminders because I forgot I already set one, but
overall I'm doing more and replying to things at the right time without much
effort, so it's been a successful switch for me.

~~~
palerdot
I use inbox only in mobile. Regarding reminders, technically I'm not snoozing
that email. I would like that email to show up with the reminder time.

Still, it is tricky for such an app to get stickiness from all kind of users.

~~~
1123581321
In mobile, hit the hamburger menu in the upper left. Snoozed is the second
item from the top, right below Inbox. But yes, it's a little surprising that
you can't put a date on something without hiding it from the Inbox, now that
I've tried it. I think it's the right choice, but I see what you're saying.

------
arkadiyt
You can't deploy https but you want me to trust you with my email? No thanks.

~~~
DragApp
Hey guys, Nick here (creator of DragApp). Firstly completely rooky mistake.
Https is going live today!

~~~
jameskegel
Yeah, but then you require me to invite three friends first before I can try
it. That's keeping me out currently.

------
mosselman
Here is a great article that argues pretty well for why e-mails aren't tasks:

[https://glyph.twistedmatrix.com/2016/04/email-isnt-the-
probl...](https://glyph.twistedmatrix.com/2016/04/email-isnt-the-problem.html)

One of the arguments that directly comes to mind when I look at dragapp's
screenshots is that parsing messages to find out what the underlying task is
just takes too much time. Look at the image and you'll see that there is no
way to see what part of "Chrome extension for Gmail" is in to-do, progress or
complete. You have to read each e-mail to find out.

Backup screenshot: [http://imgur.com/a/VtyyO](http://imgur.com/a/VtyyO)

~~~
PeterStuer
You are right that emails aren't tasks, and that the two should not be
confused. But some emails can lead to tasks, or need to be followed up on, but
maybe 'not right now', or maybe the follow-up actions required aren't just a
one shot 'reply' thing. And do you really want 'yet another task list'
confined to just your email app? Hope you will forgive me for the plug, but in
our own app we designed the two to be separate, but very easily connected. .
Snoozing emails like you snooze your alarm clock, to get them out of the way
but not forgotten, and yes, sometimes one-click transforming selective emails
into actionable and trackable tasks, not just for yourself but also for
friends and colleagues those are the actions people really seem to be after.
That is very different from an ‘every email goes onto the Kanban The article
you linked makes a few good points about human nature, communication and work.
We tried to incorporate some of that philosophy in our (mostly free) Tasks in
a Box (for now the email integration is with Outlook though, no Gmail, yet)
[https://store.office.com/en-001/app.aspx?assetid=WA104379681](https://store.office.com/en-001/app.aspx?assetid=WA104379681)

------
esseti
"Drag lives in Gmail, which means all your important stuff stays in one place.
" Does it mean that you don't have access to my email? or do you have access?
What access? what do you do? what data do you process? there's no privacy
policy or anything like that (or I haven't find it out)

~~~
91bananas
I'm going to guess they do have some access. I built an inboxsdk app, and we
do indeed have access, to at least what is rendered on the page. But anything
that is running js on that machine has that same access. This might be deeper
than that if they connect to the API on your behalf.

------
nkristoffersen
Agreed with the other comment. This crowd definitely requires HTTPS.

Perhaps move to a host that helps you with that if you are unsure how to
deploy HTTPS?

~~~
DragApp
Hey nkristoffersen, Nick here (creator of DragApp). Firstly completely rooky
mistake. Https is going live today!

------
DragApp
Hey all Nick here (Founder of DragApp).

Firstly thanks so much for everyone's feedback. It's given me a million tasks
to do already so prioritizing this and getting as much live as possible in the
coming week.

Addressing a few of the points:

1) Accessing the tool. Would love people to share and spread the word however
completely understand that you may not want to. We're getting a big number so
thank you and also thanks to those who have not but interested to sign up. 2)
Paid versions. Some people mentioned about the tool turning to paid only. This
is very unlikely as we want to maintain a freemium model which means that on
premium features (Enterprise) there may be some paid versions but again this
is unconfirmed at these early stages. 3) Http(s) was a rooky mistake! Going
live later today.

Please keep the feedback coming!

------
jlebrech
I just did: before:2017/01/01 in:inbox is:unread

and selected all to delete.

no more annoying count of unread emails for years ago.

------
dack
I like the idea, but imo we need to treat inbound email differently than a
task list. I think inbound email should have a rich set of
filtering/grouping/bulk archiving tools to sift through the junk quickly, and
then a seamless way of converting the actionable items into to-dos. I don't
think Gmail handles either of these parts very well.

When you think about it, gmail is just one input into your list of things to
do for the day - so you could imagine other integrations like Github PRs that
end up there. Anyway, I'm glad people are still working on this problem, I
consider it very much unsolved.

~~~
0x445442
Yeah, these guys were advocating that 20 years ago... [http://cs-
www.cs.yale.edu/homes/freeman/lifestreams.html](http://cs-
www.cs.yale.edu/homes/freeman/lifestreams.html)

------
franze
A tasklist everybody can push tasks to, what can possible go wrong?

Email != ToDo List

~~~
Vinnl
That's basically how people have been using email already.

------
janwillemb
No tool, in particular on top of email, will solve the lack of a proper
process. Tools like these will maybe work for some time, but it will be a mess
in no time.

GTD has been working for me for 10 years now, with simple lists. I think a
part of it's strength is that the GTD-framework includes a method to "start
over again" after your system gets inevitably cluttered.

------
timewarp256
In both Gmail and Inbox I miss emails when two come in at once in the same
thread - wish they could solve that without turning off convos altogether.

------
gcatalfamo
I would love to try it, but one question: how likely is it that I adjust my
gmail workflow with "drag" and then it becomes paid-only?

~~~
krautsourced
That was my second thought as well (after really liking the idea of it). Is
there any info on that?

------
dddw
looks very much like sortd

~~~
DragApp
Hey dddw, yes it does look like Sortd!

Sortd is cool. We're trying to be a little different in as far as keeping
things super-simple and a really quick way to drag 'n drop your tasks into
organized lists.

We're also working on the following features: 1\. Shared lists (so you can
potentially collaborate on a task/email/list with co-workers 2\. Adding Notes
to emails. Be able to note (or multiple notes if team) on emails inside Drag.

------
ycombinete
I thought Hackernews only used Fastmail?

